# Ideas needed for Haunted Luau/Beach Party!



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

How about a twist on the eating sushi off a naked persons body. Make a stone sacrafice alter
that looks like it's near a valcano opening ( doctored up baby pool ) Fog, ad some skimpy cloths & maybe some Hawaiian food? Fisrt thing that came to mind. Thats bad isn't it?


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

check out Unorthodox's (I believe it was that haunter) "I'll call him Jim" thread... looks beach like to me.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

For one area you could play off the "burying someone in the sand" game - either a skeleton head, arms and feet poking up out of the sand, or else an entirely buried (unmoving? slight struggle?) body shape under a mound of sand, with sand shovels and an overturned bucket abandoned nearby. Or with evil red-eyed children or zombie babies still in possession of the sand shovels.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

lots of skull tikis.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is a link from last year.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/90940-ideas-needed-haunted-luau.html


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a fair amount of luau music, by the way, from our non-haunted luau/beach party. If you'd like some, let me know. It is straight-up cheerful though, not spooky. "Bikini Girls with Machine Guns" for the win!

Although actually, I bet there are a number of summer, beach-y songs out there with lyrics that could become very ironic in the right context... hmm...


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Plus "Zombie Jamboree" works for both, of course. And Ben Vaughn's P-S-Y-C-H-O. And maybe Shel Silverstein's "Killed by a Coconut." Oh, and definitely Lunch!'s "Late Night Halloween Beach Party".


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh, and you could have a pig's head on a stick, like in Lord of the Flies.

This thread has great ideas in it -> http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...s/68080-hosting-haunted-luau-my-birthday.html


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the great ideas and links. I was thinking of converting my animated pirate captain into a skeletal "Gilligan" at the helm of the wrecked Minnow. With a decomposed Skipper on the floor next to him. I have a lot of building to do, so hopefully I can get a jump start on this in July. There is a lot of potential here. Thanks again for the feedback and suggestions.

Eric


----------



## Hallowzeve (Jul 24, 2009)

We are doing a similar theme as well this year. We are incorporating our year round decor of various masks and Tiki Idols with some other Island/ Pirate decor. Currently, I am building a 5 and half ft Fiji Mermaid out of paper mache and monster mud that will hang above our vintage 60's Tiki bar. I will (hopefully) post pics when I am done with it. You could try something like that as well.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I like the mermaid idea! The burried in the sand idea is cool too. I just have to figure out how to do the sand in the house.

Eric


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

You absolutely must have a couple of roasted piglets!! 

And, you could make a fountain... Just build a creepy wooden box that will fit over a plastic container. Buy a cheap fountain pump at the hardware store and run the hose up through a skull... I had that for my first party in our (then) new house. My only caution is that if you're going to serve "adult beverages" using the fountain that you make sure you have food-grade hose and are ready for a very sticky floor!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If you think pink flamingos would go with a tiki theme, then how about adding some skelimingos to your theme. Maybe done as a border along your walkway. Did someone mention a tiki totem pole design?


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

The idea for the skeleton buried in the sand is great- sounds like it would be really effective.
Dunno if you have the space (or inclination) to do a mock spit roast- have a skeleton on the spit instead of the pig, with the apple in jaw and fake flames underneath.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

If there's a Christmas Tree Shop near you, right now they are selling Hawaiian themed party items. Lots of tiki tables and chairs and dolls and all that stuff.
Might help your theme a lot.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey, Wolfbeard - you might like the look of these... JOL and shrunken head tiki torches from Spirit Halloween. 

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/rb-pumpkin-tiki-torch/


http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/rb-shrunken-head-tiki-torch/


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Great ideas! I may make up some skull tiki torches, although I usually try to avoid actual fire for our party. I could place a couple out of reach of party goers that may have taken in a few too many spirits, so to speak. 

Skelemingos are a must. I bought some smaller pink ones from Dollar Tree and will paint them. Roasting spit also sounds good. I may make that to accompany a "cauldron creep" I plan to build this year.

I'll hit the Christmas Tree Shop on Sunday! Thanks for the heads up on that too!

Eric


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I recently saw a video...not sure if it was on here or youtube but it was for making burning coals under a cauldron...you mountt amber twinkle lights into four small cmounds on a piece of wood...cover them with (4) bottoms from 2liter bottles....then you spray expanding foam...when dry...spray paint the foam black...turn on the lights and it looks like burning coal/lava. Easy project.

I think this would look awesome as a wall or just in areas to look like a volcano has erupted. If I can find the link I will try to post it


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

loach160 has the instructions


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

it is on loach160...Title: how to cold burning coals....sorry I couldn't get a link


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I came across this on eBay today and immediately thought of you. It's a Luau Fountain Punch Bowl - bleeds from the eyes. I've had Luau b-day parties before and go nuts with decorations, but I've never seen this before. Be cool if you could find one. This one would be about $37 with shipping and handling. OUCH!


http://cgi.ebay.com/LUAU-HAWAIIAN-F...ultDomain_0&hash=item2c5e544543#ht_848wt_1185


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

You should have a skeleton or mummified-looking corpse (without the 'bandages') that is set up to look like it is sunbathing/tanning.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

GiggleFairy said:


> I came across this on eBay today and immediately thought of you. It's a Luau Fountain Punch Bowl - bleeds from the eyes. I've had Luau b-day parties before and go nuts with decorations, but I've never seen this before. Be cool if you could find one. This one would be about $37 with shipping and handling. OUCH!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LUAU-HAWAIIAN-F...ultDomain_0&hash=item2c5e544543#ht_848wt_1185


That tiki punch bowl is great!! Perfect for a haunted luau.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

GiggleFairy said:


> I came across this on eBay today and immediately thought of you. It's a Luau Fountain Punch Bowl - bleeds from the eyes. I've had Luau b-day parties before and go nuts with decorations, but I've never seen this before. Be cool if you could find one. This one would be about $37 with shipping and handling. OUCH!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LUAU-HAWAIIAN-F...ultDomain_0&hash=item2c5e544543#ht_848wt_1185


That is a great find. I have it on my "watch" list. Thanks for the heads up on that fountain!

The sunbathing mummy is a great idea. I have two "life" sized mummies and now I have a way to incorporate them into the party decor. One is store bought from Spitit and the one in the sarcophagus is home made 










Eric


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

In case ya might wanna give it a shot, found out that tiki punch bowl was sold at Big Lots for $20 with my Google Foo. There might be some left at your Big Lots.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> In case ya might wanna give it a shot, found out that tiki punch bowl was sold at Big Lots for $20 with my Google Foo. There might be some left at your Big Lots.


I'll check the local store this weekend. Thanks for the tip!

Eric


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I haven't read through all of the posts, but I wanted to let you know that Party City has all of their luau summer party supplies 50% off.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Buzzard said:


> I haven't read through all of the posts, but I wanted to let you know that Party City has all of their luau summer party supplies 50% off.


Cool, I'll make a stop this Saturday. I already picked up a bunch of grass skirts and leis from Oriental Trading and I have Raffia table skirts to make tiki huts with too. A stop at Goodwill yielded a half dozen Hawaiian shirts for my Buckies and other props.

Eric


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah I was at Party City a few days ago, and they had a ton of Luau type stuff on clearance there. I thought of you hehe!


----------

